# 550 gallon planted discus tank



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

Heres a Clients tank I did At the Farber Radiology Center night next to ground zero Here in NYC. The tank is visible from both sides one side is viewable to the entrance lobby and the other is Viewable to the waiting are inside. It's a Planted Discus tank With Mazanita Wood, Glossostigma, Ludwigia Peruensis, Anubias nana petite and 7 Giant Discus. the tank is only 2 weeks old so it needs time to grow out 

Heres the Victor regulator I built for the tank this sucker is as solid as they come Ideal Needle Valves and clippard solenoid









I built a 24" x 2" PVC Venturi Co2 Reactor which we have running on a Mag Drive 12 pump in the 90 gallon sump area beneath the tank. completely dissolving the CO2 into the water before getting pulled into the tanks Return Line


Heres shots of the tank one week after planting


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

I am officially jealous! Great job


----------



## pearldanny (Feb 23, 2011)

really cool! can't wait to see it grown out keep us updated!


----------



## soundgy (Jul 8, 2010)

Stunning! Love it!

Good Job!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

very nice,will look great when it is all filled in.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's going to be beautiful. I can't wait to see pics a few months down the road!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys, we are adding even more plants next week.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

So nice to see some large aquascapes being displayed lately.
mD


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

great job. cant wait to see it fill in.


----------



## Aquascapejackson (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome, it's so cool that you get a chance to do large tanks like that for work ;p. can't wait to see it in a few months.:thumbsup:


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow thats beautiful


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, why anubias nana petite vs. regular anubias nana? Wouldn't a slightly larger leaf look better with such a large tank?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Whoa is that a black discus? Or is it dark navy ? Either way that looks crazy awesome


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Is it really 550?? Or is that a typo?? Beautiful tank, and fish too.. I wish I could keep discus.


----------



## misfit36 (Feb 21, 2010)

might have to take a ride and check it out when it fills in. Any idea where the discus are from?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

pandjpudge said:


> Whoa is that a black discus? Or is it dark navy ? Either way that looks crazy awesome


that photo was after a water change its just a stressed blue diamond 



MissGreen08 said:


> Out of curiosity, why anubias nana petite vs. regular anubias nana? Wouldn't a slightly larger leaf look better with such a large tank?


I like the smaller leaf shapes, especially when they grow out to a nice "bush"



ADA said:


> Is it really 550?? Or is that a typo?? Beautiful tank, and fish too.. I wish I could keep discus.











yup its really a 550 keep in mind the discus in the photo are the size of dinner plates









Heres a photo of the Co2 Regulator i built for the tank, Venturi style, 24"x2" PVC (with bioballs inside) with a mag 12


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That is simply AMAZING!


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

there should be a sister site to monsterfishkeepers dedicated to keeping massive planted tanks. I'd like to see a densely planted 10000 gallon tank. Imagine the Co2 on that!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys, The tank grew out amazing

Ill have more photos soon


----------



## WillPlanted (Jan 14, 2012)

any updates on the tank?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

ADA said:


> Is it really 550?? Or is that a typo?? Beautiful tank, and fish too.. I wish I could keep discus.


No reason why you can't, ADA, if you have a large enough tank (55 or more gallons) and a few $ to spare. I'd be more than pleased to help you out should you ever decide to give it a try !


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome tank, love the discus, can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

unfortunately the client wanted us to turn it into a coral tank so this guy has undergone a transformation


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jazzlvr123 said:


> unfortunately the client wanted us to turn it into a coral tank so this guy has undergone a transformation


Good, now you can make more $ off that money pit


----------



## Ryi (Mar 29, 2009)

Just curious, where did those gorgeous discus go? What do you do in a situation like that, when a client changes their mind? Do you pull the stock back to your tanks and keep/resell?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

we had a warehouse where we kept extra stock. They went to another client soon after the move


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

cool tank! would love to see more pic  subscribed to thread


----------

